# Is it possible to make a sub base by routing the center hole?



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Has anyone created a sub base plate by using a router to make the center hole, including the recess for a template guide?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Sure have Daryl, take a peep at this link to an illuminated base that I made.

http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/15675-making-illuminated-router-base.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Daryl

You're best off to just buy one.

Router accessories 2

======



sofasurfer said:


> Has anuone created a sub base plate by using a router to make the center hole, including the recess for a template guide?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob me old mate, why don't you practice what you preach and immediately cease making jigs, start buying them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I made many plates but I think for some it's best if they just buy them out right..
One hole is not big deal but to put in the pocket for a guide it take tools to do that, it can't be done with just a router easy..

=======



harrysin said:


> Bob me old mate, why don't you practice what you preach and immediately cease making jigs, start buying them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Harry. Why did you make the template by using a circle jig and then make the new base by flush cutting around the template? Why didn't you just make the template by flush cutting around the old base?

BJ. I am a cheapy. If I can figure out how to do it without buying a new base I will, even if it costs me twice as much. 
Actually I probably would buy a new base if there was one available near here.

EDIT: Woops! Harry, I just read yourt excuse that the original base was to thin. But I do not understand why.


----------



## vredav (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Harry,

I like that illuminated base.
Do you still use?
Did you find any problems with it?


David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

David, I sure do use it and find it to be one of the best things since sliced bread, however, using template guides is a problem, they block the light, hence the transparent one, but so far have only made the 40mm one which works perfectly, and this happens to be the main size that I use. Eventually I will make other sizes out of transparent material. Because it still hasn't been possible to educate the bulk of American members into using template guides on a regular basis, it won't, at this stage be necessary to worry about transparent guides.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

sofasurfer said:


> Harry. Why did you make the template by using a circle jig and then make the new base by flush cutting around the template? Why didn't you just make the template by flush cutting around the old base?
> 
> BJ. I am a cheapy. If I can figure out how to do it without buying a new base I will, even if it costs me twice as much.
> Actually I probably would buy a new base if there was one available near here.
> ...


Daryl, please be assured that it wasn't an EXCUSE, I tend to be lazy, and so if I thought for one minute that I could get away with having the bearing run on the original plastic base, which is a fraction over 1/10 of an inch., without a problem, I certainly would have! I attempt to make things work out perfectly the first time (not always successfully I might add). Also if you study shots from #7, you will realise that it was used to hold the Perspex securely whilst routing the centre hole and template guide rebate.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Sorry. "Excuse" was a bad choice of word.
I had no idea your base was sooo thin.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

sofasurfer said:


> Sorry. "Excuse" was a bad choice of word.
> I had no idea your base was sooo thin.


I hope you don't think that I was offended Daryl, nothing could be further from the truth. Keep asking questions, it's by doing just that over many years that I've learned so much about so many things.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, i maked so : ifix a plate on the router with a hole in the center for a rod or a bit, than, with a other router monted on compas, i rout the circle base . more presise is not possible.
The firs photo is the plate monted
the 2d routing the base
the 2 last the bases routed


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That's great now make one like this that will take on the brass guides in the base plate.. like he wants.. 

=======



Santé said:


> Yes, i maked so : ifix a plate on the router with a hole in the center for a rod or a bit, than, with a other router monted on compas, i rout the circle base . more presise is not possible.
> The firs photo is the plate monted
> the 2d routing the base
> the 2 last the bases routed


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Sante. That is a very good looking solution. Like bj said, make one for the guide bushings:sarcastic:

This is turning into a pretty good thread. Lots of good info coming out of it.

I know I am making this a lot more comlicated than it needs to be. I have tinkered with wood since the 80s and used a router for basic edge routing mostly but I have done a couple for detailed things also. I used a hit n miss approach and I had a crappy router table in the past. But reading these posts by you experts have inspired me to jack up my talents to the next level. But getting back into gear after letting the skills deteriorate, as well as some of the tools, is a slow process. 

I got the new router but in order to use it I had to get a few bits. Then I found that I couldn't do much more than route an edge unless I had a table.

My old table saw extension router table was made from a piece of counter-top back in the 90s. I cut the counter-top to size and glued 1X2 under the edges for thickness and strength, then mouted it to my table saw (theres a tip for a beginner who does not want to learn how to laminate...just get an old counter-top out of a dumpster). It served me well for a few years. It fell apart a while back. Now that I have the new router I made a new saw extension table top. Nothing fancy but better than before. Now I am able to do some better routing. Can't laminate it till the weather warms up.

While making it I got to use my router on a couple straight edges and got to do a few plunges. Now I find that I need to make a new base to use my brass bushings. That is a small job for you guys but I don't have a circle jig yet, or forsner bits (found a set of 1/4"-2-1/8" for $29. I'll get that later). I'm going to try routing the acrylic soon and if it works as well as y'all say I think I may try to find something to use as circle templates to route my center holes.

I did finally break down yesterday and ordered the RA1100 guide adapter for my Bosch. Even if I am not able to cut the guide recess in a new base I know I can make a base that can use the RA1100. If I can take the time to change a base plate theres no reason why I can't take the time to switch the adapter over also.

In order to tell you about my modest talents let me say that in the early 90s I got inspred and after careful setup preperation I made my first and only project which used mortise and tenons. It was the mirror in Woodsmith vol 17, no 98. It turned out completely perfect which stunned me and may be the reason why I never tried to do a second one. It actually turned out better than the one in the magazine as far is I am concerned. The joints were absolutely perfect. And I have to say that it was not hard at all. I cut the mortises with the router on the table and the tenons on the table saw, horizontally.

Before that project I built the cabinet below for my collection of metal detector finds.

So, thats a little about me.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Daniel that is VERY creative!

Daniel qui est très créatif!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Deb

Can you make the picture bigger I can't see it.. 

========


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Daryl,

Since you're a "do-it-yourself" person, here's a forstner bit source BJ and others turned me on to. It's just one source but a pair of bits (1-3/16" & 1-3/8") for the recess and through holes total about $15. With that combination you can make as many bases as you want. 



sofasurfer said:


> Harry. Why did you make the template by using a circle jig and then make the new base by flush cutting around the template? Why didn't you just make the template by flush cutting around the old base?
> 
> BJ. I am a cheapy. If I can figure out how to do it without buying a new base I will, even if it costs me twice as much.
> Actually I probably would buy a new base if there was one available near here.
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jim, i gave Daryl the same link in another thread and tried to let hime know the same thing. im not sure he got what you or i meant?



"hi sofasurfer,

i cant remember where youre from, but you can get the forstner bits from peachtree for 7 or 8 bucks each. there is not anything that will compare with them for drilling out baseplates."

you dont have to buy a set, just check them out

http://peachtreeusa.com/


__________________
light travels faster than sound, this is why some people seem bright til you hear them speak.

Please Please Please edit your profile with a name and location so we can better assist you and make for a friendlier forum

levon


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BJ Sorry about that. I wasn't expecting it to do that.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey Deb, we need your help on the pictures that when you click on them, they are about the size of a quarter,lol


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I fixed it so it didn't consume the thread 
Levon I'll do what I can!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Deb,

am i the only one that clicks on pics and they are no bigger than in the thread? or am i doing something wrong?l


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Yes I do know about Peachtree. Just trying to juggle my purchases. Got more wants than abilities.
Can someone tell me the length of the forsner bits and are they 1/2" shank or what? I have a benchtop drill press that serves most of my needs but sometimes it comes close to not serving.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Daryl

for a fellow woodworker, i went out into my frigid shop and measured them, brrrr, lol

the bits are 3/8 shanks and are 3 5/8 " long, maybe a shade over, but less than 1/16th. including the point. these are the peachtree bits.

p.s. i know about juggling purchases too. i seem to juggle better when my wife isnt around. lol lol


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Thank you Levon. They are smaller than I thought. Ok you guys. I will make a commitment to get them but it will be a couple weeks probably. But eventially I will heed y'alls advice.
Thanks.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey Daryl,

we all only want to help. and i will admit, the peachtree bits were a lot better than i thought. they are made by steelex. ive seen them advertised in other places.

i was impressed when trying to make router bases. 

i think sometimes what we recommend sounds like just something else to spend on. but usually the recommendations are based on experience and how much easier a certain tool makes a task work so much easier! and hey, you have to remember, these secrets were recommended to us by the very elite in this forum.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know why that picture came out so big. Normally when you click the pictures they open a bit larger in a new browser window. I don't know why yours don't get any bigger Levon.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Deb,

most do get bigger, but some dont. i am sure it not only happens to me Deb. i think its how some were taken or how they get entered into the forum. but im very computer illiterate.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Daryl, looking at those two shots you posted, I don't think there is much that we can teach you about woodworking, just beautiful.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

ah shuks. Your just trying to make me blush.
Actually, back then I was pretty much in awe of my abilities. But the joints are only butted together and the drawers are on wooden slides. But I still have it and its full of junk. But now I want to do better. I know I have the abilities but do I have the patience? We shall see.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

*Sorry about that, Levon..*

I didn't mean to repeat what you'd said. I just popped on for a few minutes, saw it and make a quick response! 




levon said:


> hi Jim, i gave Daryl the same link in another thread and tried to let hime know the same thing. im not sure he got what you or i meant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

levon said:


> p.s. i know about juggling purchases too. i seem to juggle better when my wife isnt around. lol lol


 <=== Yep!! :lol:


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

sofasurfer said:


> Sante. That is a very good looking solution. Like bj said, make one for the guide bushings:sarcastic:
> 
> This is turning into a pretty good thread. Lots of good info coming out of it.
> 
> ...


Yes, your cabinet is very nice.
A circle jig is nothing to do, this is mine. made with laminate parket ( I like laminate parket, it's hard and thin and it glides well) but they are many others
For routing a base plate on a router, you must replace the pin by a hole 

Santé


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> I didn't mean to repeat what you'd said. I just popped on for a few minutes, saw it and make a quick response!


no problem Jim, i was hoping to get Daryl to consider peachtree for the individual bits like you and i suggested. i wasnt trying to make it sound negative to you or him. sometimes my posts are an effort to make someone notice what were saying and arent meant in a negative manner.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ah, patience Daryl, if only we could buy some!


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I see that the Peachtree forstner bits are actually sawtooth bits. Will the sawtooths cut plastic as well as the forstners? I would think so, as long as they are only used in a drill press and perpendicular to the plastic.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i used them on this, they work great! note: the one in the router plate was drilled out to accept the large guides.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...49740738-table-insert-plate-size-100_0703.jpg

p.s. their bits are just like the rest of the forstner bits i have.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

levon said:


> no problem Jim, i was hoping to get Daryl to consider peachtree for the individual bits like you and i suggested. i wasnt trying to make it sound negative to you or him. sometimes my posts are an effort to make someone notice what were saying and arent meant in a negative manner.


I didn't think it was.. I just hadn't read clear through the thread before replying.. and I am pretty sure he didn't think it was either.


----------

